# Now this is just so silly it's a shame.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

SYDNEY (AFP) - Santas in Australia's largest city have been told not to use Father Christmas's traditional "ho ho ho" greeting because it may be offensive to women, it was reported Thursday.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20071115/wl_asia_afp/lifestyleaustraliachristmasoffbeat_071115024540

I mean give me a break do really have nothing better to do than pick a part a holiday that is now meant for children? Do does it really matter that he says ho ho ho, when it's not meant like that????

These people really have to get a life and leave things like this alone end of story and if they can't find something to keep them busy they should try getting into the plant tank hobby. wink wink


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I heard that on the radio yesterday. Can it get any dumber than that??


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Don't ask if it can get any dumber. You'll just encourage people to try


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

That is taking political correctness, waaaaay too far. I feel more offended by the notion. The people "seeing into" HO HO HO are the ones who should be examined.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I agree, do not ask if it can get any more dumb than that.

Read the back of a Pop Tarts box...why do you need instructions for pop tarts?????


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

kwc1974 said:


> I agree, do not ask if it can get any more dumb than that.
> 
> Read the back of a Pop Tarts box...why do you need instructions for pop tarts?????


I know what you mean. There was instruction in the back of a chocolate box: 
1. Unwrap plastic wrapper and discard. 
2. Put chocolate in mouth.

Where else can we put it? 

I was speechless.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

It would be next to impossible to determine the level of stupidity that a human will reach.

If you can imagine anything that no one could possibly do, somebody, somewhere, sooner or later will try it.

It is fun to watch.

Beancounters and lawyers, especially the ones who have sold their souls, spend a lot of time trying to counter this type of activity. This is why there are "instructions" on box tops.

Gentle blessings to all, for the holiday and future.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

OK I saw this in a email, but only now have I confirmed it.

on a package of Christmas lights "For Indoor or Outdoor use only"....as opposed to what?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

This really reminds me of the many advertisements we have nowadays that always have this stupid fine print on the bottom that says so and so is not included. One word: litigation.

All because people abuse the system and take things to the extreme that companies have to be super-duper cautious...and in many instances so careful to the point where it becomes almost stupid and idiotic. Of course I KNOW that damn computer doesn't come with the printer if it is about the printer OR that fine model(yes, I do imply Maria, the famous Russian who CAN play) doesn't come with that powershot camera!!!


Also, I have a good friend whose last name is Ho, and who also happens to be police officer. So his partner always calls Officer Ho. Never did he take any offense because he knew better Sometimes a name is just a name. Also think people whos name is Richard(nick name ****), Gay, etc...People need to relax and let it go. Santa Clause can and will always say Ho Ho HO!


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah i know what you all mean. 

Like the person who ordered a HOT cup of coffee and then sued The Golden M For not telling him/her it was hot. Now they have to have Caution contents may be hot on the lid of the cup. That one has always got me. I mean how stupid can a person be???


----------

